# Suche Mitfahrerinnen aus dem Raum Fürth Nürnberg Erlangen



## charlyanja2802 (27. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Ich bin die Anja aus Fürth. Und suche jemand mit dem ich trainieren kann.
Ich steige jetzt wieder ein, nach einer sehr langen Pause und Blockade nach Stürzen. Momentan bin ich dabei wieder Kondition auf zu bauen und wieder etwas die Fahrtechnik zu festigen. Also bin ich kein blutiger Anfänger. 

Ich bräuchte jemand der ungefähr den gleichen Stand hat und Lust hat sich mit mir an neue Dinge zu wagen. Dabei wäre auch mein Verlobter der mir immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht und ein Super Lehrer ist.  Nur leider ist der mit Fitness und Fahrtechnik viel viel weiter. Und noch jemand mit meiner Erfahrung dabei würde echt noch mehr Spaß machen. Oder jemand mit dem man sich einfach mal austauschen kann.  Gerade fahre ich gemütliche 20 Km Runden mit höchstens 200 HM und wirklich einfachen Trails. Ich arbeite an der Steigerung. 

Wir sind meist rund um Fürth unterwegs und natürlich auch im Fürther Stadtwald. Manchmal auch in Tennelohe und auch mal etwas weiter weg z.B. Wolfstein bei Neumarkt. Ich selbst fahre ein Ghost Miss 2000 (Hardtail)

Meldet euch einfach mal. 

LG Anja


----------



## WarriorPrincess (27. Oktober 2014)

Also in Neumarkt bist du jeder Zeit Willkommen, mit unserer LadiesTruppe auch mal ohne Verlobten ne Runde mitzufahren, falls du magst. (Der könnte dann solange in der Männer-Runde abgegeben werden.) Wir fahren regelmäßig Samstags.Ich bin andererseits auch gerne bei ner Runde in Fürth/Erlangen/Nürnberg dabei, wnn ich nen ortskundigen Guide hab. UNd meinen Mann würd ich auch mitbringen, damit das Geschlechterverhältnis nicht ganz aus der Waage kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bajcca (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Anja,

ich wohne in Zirndorf an der Alten Veste und bin auch auf der Suche nach Frauen, mit denen ich fahren kann. Fahre gerne Trails und Touren im Fürther Stadwald, manchmal mit meinem Freund, aber auch alleine oder in der Gruppe. Das mit den Blockaden und Sturzerfahrung kenne ich auch, habe in den letzten zwei Jahren ein paar Kurse gemacht und jetzt klappt es schon ganz gut. Also wenn Du Lust hast können wir uns gerne zu einer Tour treffen. Im Moment wurde unser Wald recht verunstaltet und viele Wege sind gesperrt, aber da geht trotzdem noch einiges.
Also wenn Du magst können wir gerne zusammen üben.

@WarriorPrincess 
Wir wollten ja auch mal zusammen fahren


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Oktober 2014)

@bajcca: Immer gerne. Bei mir geht's halt eher nur wochenends oder in den Ferien.


----------



## bajcca (28. Oktober 2014)

@WarriorPrincess 
Ich kann auch nur am Wochenende, jetzt ist es sowieso schon recht dunkel, da geht ja nur noch Nightride. Wer weiß, vielleicht kauf ich mir ja doch mal ne Lampe.


----------



## charlyanja2802 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hallo ihr lieben,
 wir sind auch unter der Woche unterwegs. Licht kann ich nur empfehlen. Nightride ist echt einfach nur genial.

@bajcca das hört sich gut an wenn du dieses WE bock hast würden wir dich auf eine Tour mitnehmen durch den Stadtwald.

@WarriorPrincess echt eine gute Idee. Ich weiß nur nicht wann wir oder ich wieder in Neumarkt sind/bin. Aber wenn du magst kannst auch gerne dieses WE mit uns in den Stadtwald mit meinem persönlichen Führer natürlich.


Danach vll auf einen kleinen Snack bzw. Kaffe bei uns zum besser kennenlernen?


----------



## WarriorPrincess (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab bisher nur ne kleine Natural Shine für den Helm, aber die Post ist schon unterwegs mit ner MagicShine...


----------



## charlyanja2802 (28. Oktober 2014)

Mein Verlobter hat eine sehr helle Helmlampe von My Tiny Sun  die ist so richtig hell und leuchtet meist für mich mit


----------



## charlyanja2802 (5. November 2014)

Wir planen jetzt jedes Wochenende vor allem Sonntag  Touren im Stadtwald zu fahren oder mal nach Neumarkt zu fahren. 

Ihr seit herzlich Eingeladen mit zu fahren.   

LG Anja


----------



## bajcca (5. November 2014)

Super, dann klappt das sicher bald mit einer gemeinsamen Tour


----------



## charlyanja2802 (5. November 2014)

Das ist sehr gut melde dich einfach wie geht es dir??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteppenwoelfinS (4. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin die Silke, 23 und seit Oktober in Erlangen. 
Ich fahre zwar schon eine Weile MTB, aber hier in Erlangen fehlt mir leider ein wenig Motivation, weil immer alleine fahren nicht so mein Ding ist. 
Deshalb hier die Frage: Trefft Ihr Euch regelmäßig und darf ich mich anschließen? Komme auch gern nach Fürth und Nürnberg! 

Freue mich über Eure Antworten!


----------



## charlyanja2802 (5. März 2015)

Hallo Silke, 

ja wir fahren schon regelmäßig und du bist Herzlich Willkommen.  Kennst du den Fürther Stadtwald? 

Das ist so unser Hauptgebiet.  Ab und an sind wir auch in Neumarkt unterwegs. 

Meld dich einfach mal per PM.


----------



## eve-kaefer (18. Mai 2016)

Hallo Mädels,

der Thread ist ja schon etwas älter, aber ich wollte mal fragen, ob ihr immer noch zusammen fahrt? Ich bin Eva, 37 Jahre alt und fahre erst seit kurzem. Bis jetzt bin ich nur ein paar Trails gefahren, habe aber riesigen Spaß dabei. Vor zwei Wochen habe ich am Women's Mountain Bike Camp in Latsch teilgenommen und ein paar technische Sachen gelernt. Bin aber wie gesagt noch am Anfang. Würde mich aber wahnsinnig freuen, wenn hier irgendjemand (oder auch ein paar mehr) wären, die mich mal mit auf eine Tour nehmen  Konditionstechnisch müsste es schon gehen. Bin sonst noch im Fitnessstudio unterwegs. Kommt halt immer drauf an, was ihr vorhabt. Jedenfalls bin ich sehr motiviert und lernbegeistert. Außerdem umgänglich und offen ;-) Würde mich freuen, wenn ich mal mitfahren dürfte!

Viele Grüße
Eva


----------



## bajcca (19. Mai 2016)

@eve-kaefer 
Wir sind damals nicht so richtig zusammen gekommen, d.h. wir fahren keine gemeinsamen Touren. 
Von wo kommst Du denn genau? Es gibt einige Ladies Treffs in der Region, die sich über weitere Bikerinnen freuen. Allerdings organisieren die sich auch über Facebook. Falls Du dort bist, kann ich Dich zu einer Tour einladen. Schreib mir einfach eine PN.
Ich war übrigens auch beim Womens Camp dabei und fand es auch richtig gut!
Viele Grüße,
Barbara


----------



## charlyanja2802 (20. Mai 2016)

Servus Eva, 

das hört sich doch toll an. Ich muss nach langer Verletzungspause auch wieder so ziemlich von neuem Anfangen und hab total meine Form verloren  . Also sitzen wir so in etwa im gleichen Boot.  Bajcca hat schon gefragt darum lass ich es jetzt. Aber wenn du in der Umgebung von Fürth wohnst können wir uns ja mal treffen. Ich kenne gut plätze zum üben. 

LG Anja


----------



## eve-kaefer (20. Mai 2016)

Hallo ihr beiden,

das hört sich toll an. Ich wohne in Erlangen und würde gerne mal mitkommen. 
@bajcca : Ich hab dir eine PN geschickt 
@charlyanja2802 : Würde gerne mal mit dir fahren. Muss noch ein paar Tage auf mein neues Bike warten ;-)

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend!

Eva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## charlyanja2802 (20. Mai 2016)

@eve-kaefer: Sehr cool dann sag bescheid wenn du es hast. Ich hab meines letztes Jahr gekauft. Das zweite.  Ein Hardtail und ein Fully. Schreib mir mal eine PN dann bekommst du meine Email 

LG Anja


----------

